# Basic recording set up



## guitarman2

I have asked this before but I never did get around to getting recording gear. Now I've got a couple of friends that are sending me some tracks to add guitar to. As far as home recording that is probably about all I will do. Likely just for recording my electric and acoustic but never recording anything at the same time.
So for the following list what would be the best and economical to get. I wan to get these items this or next week.

1. Recording interface
2. Mic
3. Software to use. (Needs to be easy to use)


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

1. The Focusrite Scarlett that best matches your budget
2. For acoustic, I love the Audio Technica 4021, but the budget 2021, works well. You'll quickly get the itch to put a second mic on acoustic guitar for full capture. An AT2020 room mic on a shockmount is low-budget and gets a lot of the ambience. In front of the guitar amp, an SM57 or an SM58 with the ball end unscrewed. 
3. Reaper for software. Very "instrument-oriented" as opposed to creating beats/mixes/ dance tracks like some of the others. If you buy a Focusrite, it'll come bundled with Ableton light and Avid Protools light. I hated them, at least the restricted versions in the bundle.


----------



## guitarman2

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> 1. The Focusrite Scarlett that best matches your budget
> 2. For acoustic, I love the Audio Technica 4021, but the budget 2021, works well. You'll quickly get the itch to put a second mic on acoustic guitar for full capture. An AT2020 room mic on a shockmount is low-budget and gets a lot of the ambience. In front of the guitar amp, an SM57 or an SM58 with the ball end unscrewed.
> 3. Reaper for software. Very "instrument-oriented" as opposed to creating beats/mixes/ dance tracks like some of the others. If you buy a Focusrite, it'll come bundled with Ableton light and Avid Protools light. I hated them, at least the restricted versions in the bundle.



What do you think of the Rode NT1A package from long and mcquade for vocal and acoustic?


----------



## guitarman2

Forgot, I'll need a recommendation for a pair of headphones as well. Something not more than $100


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

Can't help you there. The cheapest I own are these: https://www.amazon.ca/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50x-Professional-Headphones-Black/dp/B00HVLUR86


----------



## Guncho

Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 Studio 3rd Gen w/Mic and Headphones


Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 Studio 3rd Gen w/Mic and Headphones




www.long-mcquade.com





Grab, that a Shure 57, two mic stands, another mic cable, buy Reaper for $60 and you are off to the races.


----------



## guitarman2

Guncho said:


> Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 Studio 3rd Gen w/Mic and Headphones
> 
> 
> Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 Studio 3rd Gen w/Mic and Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab, that a Shure 57, two mic stands, another mic cable, buy Reaper for $60 and you are off to the races.


Since the SM57 and 58 are essentially the same price ($139 at L&M) should I just buy the SM58 and screw the ball off? Or is the SM57 better for recording an amp\Cab?
With the SM58 I could use it for live vocals if needed, which would be better than using the SM57, giving the 58 a bit more versatility in uses.


----------



## bw66

guitarman2 said:


> What do you think of the Rode NT1A package from long and mcquade for vocal and acoustic?


The Rode NT1A is a nice package, but unless you are recording vocals, you won't need the pop filter. A shockmount is definitely a nice addition.

Personally, I would shy away from the SM57/58 and look towards a large diaphragm condenser like the AT2020 and add the AT2021 as a second mic, but everyone has different preferences. If you have friends that you can borrow from, that would be a good way to try some different mics and see what you like.

Another vote for the FocusRite Scarlett and Reaper combo.


----------



## guitarman2

bw66 said:


> The Rode NT1A is a nice package, but unless you are recording vocals, you won't need the pop filter. A shockmount is definitely a nice addition.
> 
> Personally, I would shy away from the SM57/58 and look towards a large diaphragm condenser like the AT2020 and add the AT2021 as a second mic, but everyone has different preferences. If you have friends that you can borrow from, that would be a good way to try some different mics and see what you like.
> 
> Another vote for the FocusRite Scarlett and Reaper combo.



Just so I understand. For a second mic and a mic to record my amp the AT 2020 would be a better option than a 57\58?
And for vocals and acoustic guitar would an AT 4040 out perform the Rode NT1A package? If so I can always pickup a pop filter for the AT4040


----------



## bw66

guitarman2 said:


> Just so I understand. For a second mic and a mic to record my amp the AT 2020 would be a better option than a 57\58?
> And for vocals and acoustic guitar would an AT 4040 out perform the Rode NT1A package? If so I can always pickup a pop filter for the AT4040


Just my opinion, but yes an AT2020 is better suited to recording than an SM57. The 4040 is a really nice mic - if you have the budget, that would be a great choice. And yes, a pop filter is easily acquired and starts at around $20.


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Since the SM57 and 58 are essentially the same price ($139 at L&M) should I just buy the SM58 and screw the ball off? Or is the SM57 better for recording an amp\Cab?
> With the SM58 I could use it for live vocals if needed, which would be better than using the SM57, giving the 58 a bit more versatility in uses.


I own both.


----------



## Wardo

guitarman2 said:


> What do you think of the Rode NT1A package from long and mcquade for vocal and acoustic?


I was trying some mics recently and I liked the NT1 the most for recording vocals.

However, I recorded vocal and acoustic guitar together with just the NT1 and while the vocal was very good I was getting too much booming and general noise from the guitar - so much so that I had to really lay back on guitar and leave out some riffs which needed to be in the song. I wanted to be close to the mic so the room coloration wouldn't get into it but then, as I said, the guitar got difficult to control.

The problem is that I don't know much about recording so maybe there's an easy solution to the NT1 problem as described but right now it looks like I'm going back to an SM86 (SDC) for vocal and another mic pointed at the guitar.

The NT1 is really nice but it seems tricky to use and it will pick up all kinds of room noise. So maybe room treatment becomes the next rabbit hole .. lol


----------



## Guncho

Wardo said:


> The NT1 is really nice but it seems tricky to use and it will pick up all kinds of room noise. So maybe room treatment becomes the next rabbit hole .. lol


I think that's true for any large diaphragm condenser mic. They are much more sensitive than other mics.


----------



## Always12AM

-Focus-rite preamp / input
-SM57
-senheiser studio monitor headphones

if you have a MacBook or iMac, spend the $299 and get pro logic x. Probably the best program on earth for that amount of money.

If not, my first priority would be finding an old iMac for $300-500 so that you can do that.
Even without pro logic x, any Mac (even ipad) will come with garage band which is a great place to start.

even if it means selling some gear, why not?
What good is a collection that will never be recorded?

The rode NT1A is a great package, it was my first mic. As for vocals.. it’s a great mic to practice on. It’s very bassy. Which is referred to as “coloured” in the product reviews, but when you get down to it, it’s pretty tricky to get a very neutral or good set of vocal recordings until you get into a set up with some serious software capabilities (EQ and Reverb and compressors).

I would have preferred to have started with an SM57. Not that it’s great for vocals. But that it’s industry standard for learning how to mic cabs.

If someone were to ask me why a Mac is so important. It’s just that the sound card is going to save you years of trying to make a PC quiet and upgrade to get the ram and gigs needed.

Garage band comes with SO MANY very useful plug ins and recording basics that it’s a no brainer as far as learning. And there are countless videos on YouTube which can help explain how to get started with everything.

The AT20 is a very good second mic to start on. The Rode package will work on vocals and instruments very well. But in the end, the most economic set up and easiest resale (should you decide to sell) will come from the Shure route.


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Wardo

Always12AM said:


> .... but when you get down to it, it’s pretty tricky to get a very neutral or good set of vocal recordings until you get into a set up with some serious software capabilities (EQ and Reverb and compressors).


I think an NT1 might have been my first mic as well. Got it about five years ago but wasn't using it because it was too difficult and I ended up getting a 58 for live vocal. Bought a mixer last weekend and finally got the NT1 working for vocal.


----------



## ezcomes

I have the focusrite 2i2...my 2c...at least get 4i4...i didnt think about midi possibilites when i got mine, and shouldve
The only downside too of the 2i2 is that, the 'gain' isnt quite there to work an sm57 or 58 on quieter things...like voices...you may need an external preamp,but works fine with my at2020

FWIW....i do all my recordings with a 2i2, a 57 or the AT2020, and reaper...


----------



## vadsy

great thread, lots of good info.



ezcomes said:


> ..a 2i2, a 57 or the AT2020, and reaper...


I would second this for a good basic start, would also suggest a 4i4 upgrade but that is up to you. if you are Mac based then Garageband would be a great option. 

the very first sound engineer I worked with suggested a 57 and a 2020 when I asked him I should start with for home recording


----------



## Analogman

guitarman2 said:


> Forgot, I'll need a recommendation for a pair of headphones as well. Something not more than $100











Shure - SRH240A Closed-Back Professional Headphones


Shure - SRH240A Closed-Back Professional Headphones




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Always12AM

I’d like to reiterate that the NT1A package is a great deal and a great way to start. If I wasn’t so hand to mouth in terms of gear I would have kept it on as a nice warm acoustic guitar and room mic.

Vocally it’s going to get the job done as well.

the AT20 is an upgrade from the NT1A and the 57 is really just a no brainer in terms of cost but the NT1A will offer a bit of both and it does technically have more potential in the right hands than a Chinese made 57. The 58 is better for vocals and will also work very well on cabs or instruments.

If there is one thing that I did right, right off the bat it was starting on a Mac. I got a second hand IMac and took garage band to the limit. I used an apogee duet with that for a long time and it was a remarkable preamp, I’d suggest it over the Focusrite if you happen to go the Mac route. Not that the focus rite isn’t amazing. Because it is.

I’d go so far as to say that finding some kind of Mac even an older one is going to be the biggest factor in how quickly you are able to develop.

Once you get the basics, the very next step is treating the room. Meaning, everything that you own and every noise you make will become more useful and higher fidelity the second that you can bring down reflections and bass frequencies. This might mean setting up in a much smaller space or a corner or constructing a booth in order to cut down on costs. But it will be worth it.

I am always reluctant to offer advice because I’m abnormally particular and detail oriented so I am down to ruin my life financially once I get focussed on a task. But mainly I don’t like to go on about what I use if it ever sounds as if I’m putting down something that is less expensive. Because I’m not. I’m snooty about pickups and amps. But when it comes to the pursuit of recording, I belief that it is a fundamental duty for us to record some aspect of our lives. It is the same thing as photography and videography. It is the only tangible part of ourselves that we leave behind. So I am really offering suggestions and opinions on this topic from a place of genuine interest.

Start with whatever you can afford! But don’t be stingy if you have a wall of Gibsons and boutique amps lol.. if you have the equity already invested in gear, start off with basics and then start selling guitars and amps and invest in high quality equipment so that you can actually record your ideas and document the sounds of all of the things that you buy. It will change the way you look at “gear”. And it will fill the void where impulse buying once was. It has definitely forced me to be more patient and disciplined in terms of what I spend my money on.


----------



## Merlin

1. resonus AudioBox 96 or Presonus iTwo (the iTwo works with tablets/iPads as well) Both have two combo jacks, phantom power and MIDI connections.

2. If you want to go really cheap, the Apex 415 LDC works fine. If you spend a bit more, look at Audio-Technica's stuff.

3. Reaper. Best DAW I've ever used. A bit of a learning curve, but there's excellent support and communities of users to help you along.

4. AKG K77 phones. I've done most of my tracking and preliminary mixing on these. Decent isolation, comfortable, and relatively un-hyped low end.


----------



## vadsy

Merlin said:


> 2. If you want to go really cheap, the Apex 415 LDC works fine. If you spend a bit more, look at Audio-Technica's stuff.


sold one on Saturday, decent mic actually. a few different patterns and options. got $120 but would have taken $80 so OP can probably get one cheap. I think it has been replaced with the 'B' version now


----------



## DavidP

I'm in the same situation for setting up home recording... 
I've narrowed the interface down to either Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 or Audient iD4. Most reviews claim Audient has better preamps over Scarlett, and given they just introduced the MkII version, places earlier generation iD4s (and iD44s for more $$) are clearing out at the same price as the 3rd generation 2i2. One concern is the USB 3/C connectivity on newer generation interfaces; in the case of the Audient MkII, USB power requirements are above up beyond what my MacBook USB3 ports can provide at 500mA. Depending on your computer's vintage, you may want to dig into its specs as well as the interfaces on your short list!


----------



## Budda

2i4, get the pad and i/o. Mine came in very handy doing pre production.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

You can spend a LOT of money in a hurry when you get into recording. Buy the newest interface, but try to go used on the microphones. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## dgreen

If you can come across a used AKG C1000, very versatile for live and recording. Phantom powered as well. Great for pretty much every application you would need.


----------



## Kenmac

If you get into collaborating with others and you don't want to deal with Dropbox or other file sharing websites you should check out the Satellite Sessions plugin I posted about a while ago. Here's the link if you want to check it out: Satellite Sessions - Free (Beta) Music Collaboration Plugin (Win/Mac) | The Canadian Guitar Forum (guitarscanada.com)


----------



## Griff

For mics, I actually don't prefer an SM 57 or 58 for any use. For electric guitar, I prefer a Sennheiser e609, and for vocals and acoustic I would use a condenser. The sm 57/58 sounds quite bleh for acoustic guitar, and in my opinion just 'okay' for a miced cab.


----------



## Guncho

Griff said:


> For mics, I actually don't prefer an SM 57 or 58 for any use. For electric guitar, I prefer a Sennheiser e609, and for vocals and acoustic I would use a condenser. The sm 57/58 sounds quite bleh for acoustic guitar, and in my opinion just 'okay' for a miced cab.


I think a lot of people who record guitar with a 57, also use another mic at the same time and then blend to taste. So the 57 is just part of the final sound.


----------



## vadsy

the 57 is a solid, basic and affordable option with a tried and true record. just be careful if buying used, I feel like it is the most counterfeited mic out there right now


----------



## Chito

Here's my suggestion.
Focusrite Scarlet 2i2
Sennheiser e906 for guitar
Audio Technica AT2020 for vocals
Reaper


----------



## Budda

Heres my suggestion: dont mic an amp.

Grab a used l6 hx stomp, a mic pre, vocal mic of your choosing and go. Use the IR's for guitar and bass, use the mic pre in front of the stomp (in/out, maybe a compressor block) for the vocals.


----------



## Guncho

ezcomes said:


> I have the focusrite 2i2...my 2c...at least get 4i4...i didnt think about midi possibilites when i got mine, and shouldve
> The only downside too of the 2i2 is that, the 'gain' isnt quite there to work an sm57 or 58 on quieter things...like voices...you may need an external preamp,but works fine with my at2020
> 
> FWIW....i do all my recordings with a 2i2, a 57 or the AT2020, and reaper...


I really can't imagine this is true. You're saying the most common vocal mic in the world doesn't work properly with the Scarlett interfaces without an external preamp? I have both but haven't tried it yet but I used a 58 for years with an M-Audio Fast Track Pro with no problems. I highly doubt the M-Audio had oodles more gain then the Scarlett


----------



## slag banal

Depends on what you want in terms of quality in your recordings. I have ProTools, a bunch of mics, MOTU, iRig, Teac, mixers, etc. etc. But sometimes I just stick my iPad in front of an amp, plug in my headphones, and lay something in GarageBand, then send it to someone else to clean and upload into a demo. i consider the latter setup free, because I bought the iPad for other uses.


----------



## guitarman2

slag banal said:


> Depends on what you want in terms of quality in your recordings. I have ProTools, a bunch of mics, MOTU, iRig, Teac, mixers, etc. etc. But sometimes I just stick my iPad in front of an amp, plug in my headphones, and lay something in GarageBand, then send it to someone else to clean and upload into a demo. i consider the latter setup free, because I bought the iPad for other uses.


Its just for fun for me. Right now I have an Apex USB mic that cost under $100. If I get better quality than that I'm happy. I'm not looking for high end super quality.


----------



## Doug Gifford

In ten years _anything_ you've recorded is worth more than what you didn't record because your tools aren't quite "good enough."


----------



## ezcomes

Guncho said:


> I really can't imagine this is true. You're saying the most common vocal mic in the world doesn't work properly with the Scarlett interfaces without an external preamp? I have both but haven't tried it yet but I used a 58 for years with an M-Audio Fast Track Pro with no problems. I highly doubt the M-Audio had oodles more gain then the Scarlett


i didn't say it didn't work...but it is quieter than with the AT2020...
you don't have to take my word for it...use google


----------



## guitarman2

Thank you everyone for all the advice and recommendations. This is my first foray in to recording equipment. I have done some recording in the past with a USB recording mic and Cool edit pro but that was a few years ago. Since I've just recorded with that same USB mic and my webcam for youtube vids.
So with this type of gear I'm a total newb.
This is what I'll be picking up this weekend to allow me to complete some collaboration projects I have. To start this is only to record my electric guitar to do the guitar tracks for some friends on their bedtracks.

1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well. 

As I progress through this recording learning curve a few months down the road I'll be considering these choices for acoustic guitar and vocal recording and dabble in to mixing.

1. Audio-Technica AT4040 and\or Rode NT1A
2. KRK Rokit RP8 gen 4 monitors


----------



## Budda

If you want a 2i4, let me know.


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the advice and recommendations. This is my first foray in to recording equipment. I have done some recording in the past with a USB recording mic and Cool edit pro but that was a few years ago. Since I've just recorded with that same USB mic and my webcam for youtube vids.
> So with this type of gear I'm a total newb.
> This is what I'll be picking up this weekend to allow me to complete some collaboration projects I have. To start this is only to record my electric guitar to do the guitar tracks for some friends on their bedtracks.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.
> 
> As I progress through this recording learning curve a few months down the road I'll be considering these choices for acoustic guitar and vocal recording and dabble in to mixing.
> 
> 1. Audio-Technica AT4040 and\or Rode NT1A
> 2. KRK Rokit RP8 gen 4 monitors


If you are in a small area like a spare room, 8 inch monitors might be too big. Too much bass for a small area.


----------



## Merlin

guitarman2 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the advice and recommendations. This is my first foray in to recording equipment. I have done some recording in the past with a USB recording mic and Cool edit pro but that was a few years ago. Since I've just recorded with that same USB mic and my webcam for youtube vids.
> So with this type of gear I'm a total newb.
> This is what I'll be picking up this weekend to allow me to complete some collaboration projects I have. To start this is only to record my electric guitar to do the guitar tracks for some friends on their bedtracks.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.
> 
> As I progress through this recording learning curve a few months down the road I'll be considering these choices for acoustic guitar and vocal recording and dabble in to mixing.
> 
> 1. Audio-Technica AT4040 and\or Rode NT1A
> 2. KRK Rokit RP8 gen 4 monitors


Reaper! It’s constantly being improved by the company. As far as I know, Cakewalk isn’t being developed any further.


----------



## guitarman2

Yes I thought of that. Its not a big room but not real small either. With Long and Mcquades return policy if they turn out to be too much I'll exchange them. I'd like to go as big as I can but if they're too big I'll go for something in the Yamaha's.


----------



## Chito

BTW Instead of the e609, get the e906. It's a much better mic.


----------



## guitarman2

Budda said:


> If you want a 2i4, let me know.



Keep in mind I'm completely new to recording, never owned an interface before. What benefit would I have with a 2i4 over a 2i2? 
The only thing I will be doing is recording electric guitar tracks for songs sent to me, Solos, fills, etc. And solo vocal\acoustic songs. And probably recording guitar to downloaded back tracks. Nothing more.


----------



## guitarman2

Chito said:


> BTW Instead of the e609, get the e906. It's a much better mic.



I read several reviews and it seems the only benefit of the e906 is the present cut\boost. And I'm sure the build quality is better but in my home music room I don't anticipate much abuse.


----------



## Budda

guitarman2 said:


> Keep in mind I'm completely new to recording, never owned an interface before. What benefit would I have with a 2i4 over a 2i2?
> The only thing I will be doing is recording electric guitar tracks for songs sent to me, Solos, fills, etc. And solo vocal\acoustic songs. And probably recording guitar to downloaded back tracks. Nothing more.


The input pad was the reason I returned my 2i2 and moved up. The 2i2 I briefly had would clip with my 90s affinity strat. Went back the same day haha.


----------



## guitarman2

Budda said:


> The input pad was the reason I returned my 2i2 and moved up. The 2i2 I briefly had would clip with my 90s affinity strat. Went back the same day haha.


Probably stupid question but whats an input pad?


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Probably stupid question but whats an input pad?


It lowers a signal by a set amount.


----------



## Budda

guitarman2 said:


> Probably stupid question but whats an input pad?


Not a stupid question at all.


----------



## vadsy

also, something to keep in mind is the amount of onboard preamps in some of these units. Yes, they may have line inputs but not all of them will have a preamp for those inputs. so if you go and plug in a 609 to the backside of a 4i4 it isn't going to function the same as it would when you plug it in to the first input on the front side.


----------



## ezcomes

guitarman2 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the advice and recommendations. This is my first foray in to recording equipment. I have done some recording in the past with a USB recording mic and Cool edit pro but that was a few years ago. Since I've just recorded with that same USB mic and my webcam for youtube vids.
> So with this type of gear I'm a total newb.
> This is what I'll be picking up this weekend to allow me to complete some collaboration projects I have. To start this is only to record my electric guitar to do the guitar tracks for some friends on their bedtracks.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.
> 
> As I progress through this recording learning curve a few months down the road I'll be considering these choices for acoustic guitar and vocal recording and dabble in to mixing.
> 
> 1. Audio-Technica AT4040 and\or Rode NT1A
> 2. KRK Rokit RP8 gen 4 monitors


Good luck, and have fun!
I have a 609 too! Great mic!
If you are getting the 2i2 new, i thinknit comes with software for recording...i could be wrong, i got mine used
I use reaper...no complaints here!


----------



## Kenmac

Merlin said:


> Reaper! It’s constantly being improved by the company. As far as I know, Cakewalk isn’t being developed any further.


Actually I like Reaper myself but Cakewalk just had an update last month along with some bug fixes:









BandLab: Make Music Online


The cloud platform where musicians and fans create music, collaborate, and engage with each other across the globe




www.bandlab.com


----------



## Guitar101

guitarman2 said:


> Probably stupid question but whats an input pad?


Here's mine. Notice the pad buttons. Might be a 10db or 20db cut that can be used if your trying to pump in too much input signal which can cause clipping. Personally, I just reduce the input signal.


----------



## Guitar101

Kenmac said:


> Actually I like Reaper myself but Cakewalk just had an update last month along with some bug fixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BandLab: Make Music Online
> 
> 
> The cloud platform where musicians and fans create music, collaborate, and engage with each other across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bandlab.com


Keep in mind that there are 2 versions of Bandlab. There's Cakewalk by Bandlab which is still being updated by Bandlab since they bought it from Cakewalk (I get automatic updates when they become available) and the online collaboration version of Bandlab for collaborating with other users on the same song, which you posted here.


----------



## guitarman2

I made a change for what interface I'm getting. 

1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 *Solid State Logic SSL 2+*
2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> I made a change for what interface I'm getting.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 *Solid State Logic SSL 2+*
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.


That's a lot more expensive. Why did you decide that?


----------



## guitarman2

Guncho said:


> That's a lot more expensive. Why did you decide that?


On recommendation from a friend thats been doing this for years that uses higher end all Solid state logic. I watched some youtube vid reviews and it seems that the SSL2+ beats the focusrite in a lot of areas. I could have gone with the cheaper SSL2 for $309 but I figured for an extra $70 if I needed the extra outs, better to have and need than to need and not have.
Its not that much more expensive. Another $140 is nothing.
As well I like the top mounted control design better.


----------



## Guncho

Something to think about is a DAW controller. When mixing it's nice to have a fader you can move with your hand.









Akai - High-Performance Portable Mixer/DAW Controller


Akai - High-Performance Portable Mixer/DAW Controller




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO

It's too bad they still don't make these. They were great. Lot's of plug ins available too. I did a couple of demo CD's for some folks with one (can't remember if it was the exact same model). Easy to use too. A larger monitor and mouse are pretty much a must have with them.


----------



## Budda

This is why I like digital rigs. My setup is guitar-axefx-logic.


----------



## Kenmac

Guitar101 said:


> Keep in mind that there are 2 versions of Bandlab. There's Cakewalk by Bandlab which is still being updated by Bandlab since they bought it from Cakewalk (I get automatic updates when they become available) and the online collaboration version of Bandlab for collaborating with other users on the same song, which you posted here.


I know it says Bandlab but actually that page is for Cakewalk by Bandlab, not the Bandlab app. If you go here: BandLab: Make Music Online then click on "What's New" it'll take you back to that page that shows the improvements and bug fixes.


----------



## Dorian2

guitarman2 said:


> I made a change for what interface I'm getting.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 *Solid State Logic SSL 2+*
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.


I was going to mention checking out Cakewalk as well. I owned Sonar for a couple of years before Bandlab and I've noticed it's increasingly much more user friendly and straight forward than Sonar was. There have been some great enhancements and it's more streamlined for music writing and production now than before. Just keep in mind it's a full blown suite so the learning curve can be fairly steep. The basics are simple and very straight forward though.


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> I made a change for what interface I'm getting.
> 
> 1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 *Solid State Logic SSL 2+*
> 2. Sennheiser e609 eventually may add an sm57 and\or AT2020 but I'll start with the e609. I used to own it.
> 3. Audio-Technica ATH-M50X
> 4. For software probably Reaper but I may check out the free cakewalk as well.


If you go with Reaper you're going to want to check out this YouTube channel.



https://youtube.com/c/REAPERMania


----------



## vadsy

I'm trying out a new cab and thought I'd try a 609 alongside the 57 on the same speaker. This thread came to mind and since this afternoon was about experimenting, getting levels and placement figured out, why not.,.,. Sounds good, the two mics compliment each other nicely. The 609 thickens things overall as the 57 captures the higher frequencies well enough.


----------



## guitarman2

Got all my stuff this weekend. The only thing different I got was a Sennhieser e906 instead of the e609 I was going to get. The only reason being they didn't have the e609 in the Long and McQuade store in Brantford. I figure an extra $100 wasn't going to be a big deal spending $1,800. If I don't like it I have 30 days to return.
Hopefully those Adam T8V's aren't too big for the room. My space is 10 1/2 feet by 14 1/2 feet. They're positioned about 15 inches from the front wall.
I didn't get a chance to try them this weekend cause the sales guy at L&M handed me the wrong XLR to 1/4 inch cables. 2 different cables no less. I was able to plug the one in but it wasn't a balance cable so I was getting static noise. I should have looked at the cables when he handed them to me.
Also have a deposit on an Adam T10S sub. Won't be in till April


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Got all my stuff this weekend. The only thing different I got was a Sennhieser e906 instead of the e609 I was going to get. The only reason being they didn't have the e609 in the Long and McQuade store in Brantford. I figure an extra $100 wasn't going to be a big deal spending $1,800. If I don't like it I have 30 days to return.
> Hopefully those Adam T8V's aren't too big for the room. My space is 10 1/2 feet by 14 1/2 feet. They're positioned about 15 inches from the front wall.
> I didn't get a chance to try them this weekend cause the sales guy at L&M handed me the wrong XLR to 1/4 inch cables. 2 different cables no less. I was able to plug the one in but it wasn't a balance cable so I was getting static noise. I should have looked at the cables when he handed them to me.
> 
> studio terryf1960


Congrats! If you need any help with the software setup let us know!


----------



## guitarman2

Guncho said:


> Congrats! If you need any help with the software setup let us know!


I'll be hopefully getting the balanced monitor out cables today and will be anxious to get going with the software. Unfortunately its a crazy busy work for me and I'm busy every night this week so probably not going to get much time to play around. Hopefully will be able to get reaper downloaded and set up though.


----------



## vadsy

guitarman2 said:


> Got all my stuff this weekend. The only thing different I got was a Sennhieser e906 instead of the e609 I was going to get. The only reason being they didn't have the e609 in the Long and McQuade store in Brantford. I figure an extra $100 wasn't going to be a big deal spending $1,800. If I don't like it I have 30 days to return.
> Hopefully those Adam T8V's aren't too big for the room. My space is 10 1/2 feet by 14 1/2 feet. They're positioned about 15 inches from the front wall.
> I didn't get a chance to try them this weekend cause the sales guy at L&M handed me the wrong XLR to 1/4 inch cables. 2 different cables no less. I was able to plug the one in but it wasn't a balance cable so I was getting static noise. I should have looked at the cables when he handed them to me.
> Also have a deposit on an Adam T10S sub. Won't be in till April


that is awesome. a pair of 8's and a sub,. place is gonna be jumping.

I think it's rather funny looking back on this thread and we were all trying to land the most cost effective way of doing this, OP goes and drops 2 grand in 20 minutes. should have set a budget and reverse engineered this thing


----------



## guitarman2

vadsy said:


> that is awesome. a pair of 8's and a sub,. place is gonna be jumping.
> 
> I think it's rather funny looking back on this thread and we were all trying to land the most cost effective way of doing this, OP goes and drops 2 grand in 20 minutes. should have set a budget and reverse engineered this thing



This is my problem. I set out with one budget in mind and get caught up in the whirlwind and before you know it...
I'm going to be adding a couple guitars to my collection only for versatility in recording. A strat and most likely an SG to add to my tele should cover a lot of ground. And I'm determined not to end up with a couple of masterbuilts.


----------



## vadsy

guitarman2 said:


> This is my problem. I set out with one budget in mind and get caught up in the whirlwind and before you know it...
> I'm going to be adding a couple guitars to my collection only for versatility in recording. A strat and most likely an SG to add to my tele should cover a lot of ground. And I'm determined not to end up with a couple of masterbuilts.


I'm not criticizing. I set the same goals, I fail at it in similar fashion. best of luck


----------



## Budda

Getting one of each is a dangerous game! Fun, but dangerous.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Congrats on your new setup @guitarman2 ! And thanks to all those that provided such thoughtful encouragement as well. I’m in the process of upgrading my own recording rig and this thread has provided plenty of food for thought.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

guitarman2 said:


> This is my problem ... get caught up in the whirlwind and before you know it...


... there's no time to learn the ins and outs (literally and figuratively) of the cool new software and gear 

I recently went shopping for an interface and started by looking at a MOTU M2, moved up to M4 and ended up with a Scarlett 18i20. I think that's called a logarithmic scale increase. 

I'm not a better player than I was before I had all those mic pres. My ears for good recorded sound aren't better than they were before. My editing skills haven't yet improved. If anything there's more opportunity to display ignorance and incompetence.

I kind of enjoy a situation in which the biggest limiting factor is how fast I can learn but it does put some pressure on and there are demands on time and concentration when you expect to rise to the potential of the new equipment. Where does that time come from? What's not getting done while I learn Reaper and Focusrite Control? Will I be a better musician when I'm done with this process or just more thinly spread out? 

j


----------



## guitarman2

Sketchy Jeff said:


> ... there's no time to learn the ins and outs (literally and figuratively) of the cool new software and gear
> 
> I recently went shopping for an interface and started by looking at a MOTU M2, moved up to M4 and ended up with a Scarlett 18i20. I think that's called a logarithmic scale increase.
> 
> I'm not a better player than I was before I had all those mic pres. My ears for good recorded sound aren't better than they were before. My editing skills haven't yet improved. If anything there's more opportunity to display ignorance and incompetence.
> 
> I kind of enjoy a situation in which the biggest limiting factor is how fast I can learn but it does put some pressure on and there are demands on time and concentration when you expect to rise to the potential of the new equipment. Where does that time come from? What's not getting done while I learn Reaper and Focusrite Control? Will I be a better musician when I'm done with this process or just more thinly spread out?
> 
> j



Sounds too deep for me. I just want to have fun with music again. I used to gig just about every weekend. Even if it does come back one day after this pandemic its likely I won't return to it. So this will replace it. Not quite as social as weekend gigging but then I was never that fond of hanging out at the bars anyway. Just loved to play. 
Theres a few friends that I have that are far more advanced than me that I hope to get together with. I'll be recording with a couple of them. 
My time is limited through the week but I should be able to dedicate lots of time on the weekend. Just like when I gigged.


----------



## bw66

Sketchy Jeff said:


> ... Will I be a better musician when I'm done with this process or just more thinly spread out?


That's the million dollar question, isn't it.

I am certainly a worse performer, at least partly, due to my exploration of recording and streaming during the pandemic. But I have no regrets about expanding my knowledge. And my performance chops will come back quickly enough, even if my first few gigs are a bit rough around the edges.

For a working musician, I think it is essential to understand recording technology, among other things. even if you can afford to pay someone to do it for you. Just understanding the tech, the process, and the vocabulary makes you more valuable as a musician even if you never record anything that sounds good.


----------



## MarkM

I have really enjoyed following along with this thread, I am putting together a Reaper based studio. I took a recording course back in the 80's so I have all my my old analog gear tied into my Mackie ProFx8 with USB and a good monitoring system. I have a computer with Reaper and an Akai that I have playing back into the monitors. I am not very good at making the Akai, Reaper and USB work on this system. I believe I have downloaded all the necessary software and have hooked up the USB through a powered hub correctly. I have always counted on tech support at work and realize I am not tech savvy!

I believe I should be able to use my Mackie as an interface, please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## Budda

The big thing about recording vs playing live or jamming is that you _have_ to be consistent. Not just in tempo but in dynamics and feel. Recording for fun at home boosts this skill considerably. Should you ever record in a studio afterwards, you'll be much better prepared.


----------



## bw66

MarkM said:


> I have really enjoyed following along with this thread, I am putting together a Reaper based studio. I took a recording course back in the 80's so I have all my my old analog gear tied into my Mackie ProFx8 with USB and a good monitoring system. I have a computer with Reaper and an Akai that I have playing back into the monitors. I am not very good at making the Akai, Reaper and USB work on this system. I believe I have downloaded all the necessary software and have hooked up the USB through a powered hub correctly. I have always counted on tech support at work and realize I am not tech savvy!
> 
> I believe I should be able to use my Mackie as an interface, please correct me if I am wrong?


Yes, you should be able to use it as an interface. What, specifically, is the Akai? And how does it connect?


----------



## guitarman2

Budda said:


> The big thing about recording vs playing live or jamming is that you _have_ to be consistent. Not just in tempo but in dynamics and feel. Recording for fun at home boosts this skill considerably. Should you ever record in a studio afterwards, you'll be much better prepared.


I've recorded in a professional studio several times. I've always loved building the song, working with the engineer\producer and have done very well that way. But I've never had anything to do with the technical side of recording. 

This was one I wrote and recorded all the guitar\slide for. This is the guy I'll be doing some collaboration with. He has a couple other songs he wants me to add guitar parts for but now I'll be doing the recording my self.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

bw66 said:


> understanding the tech, the process, and the vocabulary makes you more valuable as a musician


right 
even knowing from experience where things tend to go sideways is helpful
knowing when to stay out of somebody's space and let them do their thing and when to put in your 2 cents
j


----------



## MarkM

bw66 said:


> Yes, you should be able to use it as an interface. What, specifically, is the Akai? And how does it connect?


Akai MPK mini and it connects USB


----------



## mrmatt1972

If you don't have monitors you'll want the best headphones you can afford. 









Sony MDR7506 Professional Large Diaphragm Headphone (International Model) No Warranty : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Sony MDR7506 Professional Large Diaphragm Headphone (International Model) No Warranty : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca





These are nice and easy on the budget.


----------



## guitarman2

I spend 2k on recording gear a week ago and I still haven't started anything and my daughter picks up a little focusrite solo yesterday and she's messing with it today.
If I could sing like that I guess I'd be more motivated. This is just a short sample clip.

The MP3 won't upload. Says the extension isn't allowed.

Try this:









stay_1 by My personal stuff


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums.




www.soundclick.com


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> I spend 2k on recording gear a week ago and I still haven't started anything and my daughter picks up a little focusrite solo yesterday and she's messing with it today.
> If I could sing like that I guess I'd be more motivated. This is just a short sample clip.
> 
> The MP3 won't upload. Says the extension isn't allowed.


Open a free soundcloud account, upload the mp3 there and then paste the link here.

The only thing you can upload here is pictures. No videos or audio files.


----------



## bw66

guitarman2 said:


> I spend 2k on recording gear a week ago and I still haven't started anything and my daughter picks up a little focusrite solo yesterday and she's messing with it today.
> If I could sing like that I guess I'd be more motivated. This is just a short sample clip.
> 
> The MP3 won't upload. Says the extension isn't allowed.


Ha! That's awesome!

Soundcloud is your best bet for sharing sound files.

Edit: Looks like @Guncho is a faster typist than me.


----------



## guitarman2

Try this:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-402027392%2Fstay_1


----------



## Guncho

guitarman2 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-402027392%2Fstay_1


She's a good singer and that's a good song.

Recording wise it sounds like the acoustic guitar is very upfront and in your face while it sounds like she is kind of muffled and far away. I think either this should be reversed or they should both sound upfront and in your face. Is she too far from the mic? What mic is she using?


----------



## guitarman2

Guncho said:


> She's a good singer and that's a good song.
> 
> Recording wise it sounds like the acoustic guitar is very upfront and in your face while it sounds like she is kind of muffled and far away. I think either this should be reversed or they should both sound upfront and in your face. Is she too far from the mic? What mic is she using?



This is my daughter singing to a backtrack. I have told her many times that she always has her voice too buried. I finally got her off the over use of echo effect. Hopefully she'll get this figured out.


----------



## Roots-Picker

Your daughter has a lovely voice @guitarman2 !


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

guitarman2 said:


> I spend 2k on recording gear a week ago and I still haven't started anything


time to hammer down
the bigger the pile gets and the longer it sits there staring at you the less likely you'll be to dig into it
j


----------

